# Cool Wall Art Derived From Submitted Music



## Watty (Feb 6, 2013)

Stumbled across this today in a news app I like and though it was a killer idea; good enough to warrant posting here anyways. This company basically takes any song you'd like and "processes" it one of two ways:

1) Spectrum - Overall song laid out in respective "volume" level form (like a dB chart)
2) Waveform - Just like it sounds; looks like this one's more suited to a single passage from a given song

They'll also do a cool "stellar" thing, good Valentine's day gift :amirite:

You get to pick the colors and stuff they use to "model" it, which makes for some interesting art. Not everyone's cup of tea, but my walls are starting to get crowded from the screen-printed band art I've been favoring lately; could do with something different for the remaining white space. The only downside is that it seems to be kind of expensive. To get one big enough for a "feature wall," you're looking at $700 shipped. Not in the cards right now for my wallet, but some folks might dig it and want to swing it. (I swear that rhyme wasn't planned).

Check 'em out here: Vapor Sky - Personal Art

Kind of cool example...







Not sure how this would play with licensing, but seems they've been in business for a bit...if someone were to have sued them, figured it would've bankrupted them by now


----------

